# Trying to get her nails a lot shorter



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can't wait to hear an answer! Tucker has long nails all the time too, even though they're cut regularly. They're still claws lol.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Clip the tips (very tip) every other week. If they bleed, it will be very limited bleeding. The quicks will recede.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been told to grind every 3-4 days. Just a little at a time. The quik will recede faster that way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Im glad to hear that they will recede eventually. I only got my grinder a month ago so I haven't done that many nail grindings yet. I will continue to grind away. Thanks


----------

